# i feel so lost, my dog is sick and the vets are not sure whats wrongs



## saintanger (Nov 9, 2012)

my big boy diesel is so sick, he went for a walk with my partner 3 days ago and passed out on my front lawn wen they got home. we though heat exustion so we carried him in and gave him a cold shower and i seringe feed him some hydrolight mixed with water and glucouse. he seemed a bit better so we let him sleep it off. during the night he was falling alot and shaking by moring he was vomiting and had dyhoria and blood in his dyhoria. so we rushed him to our local animal hospital. they did blood tests, urine tests, put him on a drip for 2 days. then rang us today and asked us to pick him up and take him to another more equiped hospital in the city or put him down. wen i asked what is wrong with him they said they don't know, could be his liver and his kidneys enzime is too high and his potasium is to high and that it was heat exustion too. 

he is so weak and has to be carried has no strengh at all. so i picked him up, payed $1000 for his 2 day stay and no answers. rang another well known vet in bondi and asked if they could get his files/ test results faxed over and read them and tell me whats going on and whats my best options. vet rang me back and told me he has a toxin in his blood and its killing his red blood cells, probably needs a full blood transfusion, as his own body can't flush it out even after being on a drip for 2 days. so just rushed him to another hosptial in the city, waiting for more tests to be done so they can tell me what they can do to save his life and whats my best option.

he is only 5 and a pure breed amstaff weighs 31 kilos, eats like a horse. and a picture of health. i can't believe my boy is so sick. my partner lost his other dog 1.5 years ago we can't lose another so soon.
sorry about my spelling its worse than usual cause i have not slept in 3 days.




my poor baby, if any one believes in god please pray for him.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 9, 2012)

So sorry {{Hugs}} will keep you and diesel in my thoughts and prayers xox


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

This is so tragic. I'll be thinking about you, your partner and diesel. I do not believe in God but will still pray. 
Hope he gets better soon. My thoughts will be with you. Please keep us updated, we are all here to comfort and support you.
All the best. <3
xox


----------



## KaotikJezta (Nov 9, 2012)

Poor Diesel, hope he gets well and they can work out what is wrong with him.


----------



## saintanger (Nov 9, 2012)

this is him only 6 months ago



i'm staying up waiting for the vet or my partner to call, as my partner is with him. their doing more tests right now. thank god for 24 hour vet hospitals.

thanks for everyones support, i really appreciate it.


----------



## mungus (Nov 9, 2012)

The best vet hospital is in Ryde.
They have the latest and greatest equipment and vets are best around.
My heart goes out to you both
Aleks.

- - - Updated - - -

ps....could be a snake bite ?? Any bush up your way ?


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2012)

he was walked on footpath and through the park, my partner said if the was a snake in the park we would of seen it as diesel is always on a lead.

we took him to the animal referal hospital in homebush and they done more tests and said his liver had shut down and his kidneys were shutting down due to a toxin in his blood and told us he would not be able to fight this. so he was put down. 

i miss my boy. i feel so lost. i have lost so much in the last 1.5 years, tyson my beautiful english staff, my diamond python, my black headed python, a gecko, my eclectus and my unborn child. all have died of an from birth deformety, illness or unexplained. i'm starting to think god must hate me. 


i probably won't be on here for the next few days.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 10, 2012)

saintanger said:


> he was walked on footpath and through the park, my partner said if the was a snake in the park we would of seen it as diesel is always on a lead.
> 
> we took him to the animal referal hospital in homebush and they done more tests and said his liver had shut down and his kidneys were shutting down due to a toxin in his blood and told us he would not be able to fight this. so he was put down.
> 
> ...


He doesn't hate you, he's just testing you. He knows your a strong person and you will be able to get through it. I'm so sorry for your loses. I dog passes that I've had for 15 years and I was lost. I can't imagine what you must be going through rite now. Stay strong. Things can only get better from this point on. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## dannydee (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss, he looked a fantastic dog.
Scotland sends her love!


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear. keep strong, god doesnt hate you. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## starr9 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear this! You are in my thoughts!

This may sound funny but have you checked your house for mold or anything like that? I ask only because I was treating a lady who did gets sick all the time, has lots pets for no reason, and had every test done under the sun but didnt show anything! So I ask her to get her house checked for mold/fungus. She did and found out it was all through her roof/walls etc. So she got it fixed and 6mths later she is so much better! Im not saying this is whats going on but you could have it checked out and see!!


----------



## slide (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending lots of love your way. You are a great pet owner, unfortunately many would give the needle when they see the big $ signs in front of them. You stood by your mate and did everything possible to help him, for that I applaud you.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2012)

thinking of you guys hun. XXXX


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 10, 2012)

That's awful. I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful boy
I know how you feel. Last year we lost a total of 13 animals, through accident, illness, and human stupidity. I was at my wits end, and about 1 animal death away from getting rid of the lot of them so I wouldn't be responsible for the death of yet another pet.
It will look up, it just takes time. XXhugsXX


----------



## mungus (Nov 10, 2012)

Ive had such a year myself.
I know the pain of loosing loved ones........
My heart goes out to you both.
Life will get better, memories will always be with u......
You will never forget and the pain will always be there, its just that you learn to deal with it and carry on.
Diesel wouldnt want you to be sad as he was always there to make u happy................
Aleks.


----------



## FAY (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry for you saintanger...know exactly how you feel.
I still cry when I think of 'Lucy'...so I try not to, and that was in 2008. Never thought losing an animal would affect me so much.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 10, 2012)

FAY said:


> So sorry for you saintanger...know exactly how you feel.
> I still cry when I think of 'Lucy'...so I try not to, and that was in 2008. Never thought losing an animal would affect me so much.


my next door neighbour used to have a great dane called lucy  great dogs big gentle giants 

saintanger , i feel for you it must be hard especially when he is still so young


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 10, 2012)

Thomasss, Diesel was euthanased this morning.


----------



## ingie (Nov 10, 2012)

So very sad. Praying for strength and peace for you Xx


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry {{hugs}}


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 10, 2012)

so very sorry.
sending out some prayers


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 10, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Thomasss, Diesel was euthanased this morning.


oh i must of missed that post , feel kinda bad now sorry for your loss must be hard to loose him so young


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 10, 2012)

Aww Saint, I am so sorry to hear that 
Such a stunning boy as well. My thoughts are with you all sweety <3

I know I live north of newcastle but if there is anything I can do, please dont hesitate to ask


----------



## WomaBoy (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you  <3 i lost my cat due to kidney failure about 6 months ago, she was my favourite animal <3


----------



## Bigchewy (Nov 10, 2012)

I understand where u coming from I lost my red kelpie x red cattle dog her name Midge she only 9 about 4 Months ago died from flamed pancreatitis and cost me over a $1000 it not about money it's family i still miss her lucky I still got my other two but its not the same  the photo is Midge at the right side we all never forget ours animals when it comes to this day without knowing what going to happen  as we treasure ours hearts to love what they do to make us laugh sad and just been there


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Chewy, I lost my 15yr old German Shepherd Female in July 2004, I grew up with her, she was 1 year older than me, I was devistated when she died, she was part of my family, basically my sister. And then in December 2005, 10 days before Christmas and 10 Days before his birthday, I lost my stunning Black Arabian Gelding, he was only 7 years old and passed away from salmonella 
Fate? Really kicks you in the guts sometimes.


----------



## Bigchewy (Nov 10, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Sorry to hear that Chewy, I lost my 15yr old German Shepherd Female in July 2004, I grew up with her, she was 1 year older than me, I was devistated when she died, she was part of my family, basically my sister. And then in December 2005, 10 days before Christmas and 10 Days before his birthday, I lost my stunning Black Arabian Gelding, he was only 7 years old and passed away from salmonella
> Fate? Really kicks you in the guts sometimes.



I have been same path as u but diff I remember I was only 6 got my first border collie red x blue she's only 6 too until I turn 16 she had bad stroke she couldn't walk half of her body so unfair but she lived to good age passed away in 1998 yeah it's does kick big time shame they don't live to our age


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, poor sweety


----------



## euphorion (Nov 10, 2012)

RIP big man. Sorry for your loss Saintanger xx


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah it does suck that they dont live longer </3


----------



## RedFox (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I still think about the ones I have lost... I hope to see them again at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 10, 2012)

Some of us are not very sentimental types but I remember my first dog I grew up with She had to be put down due to an illness she developed late in life. My parents still swear its the first time they saw me visibly upset because of a death and i reckon its because there's something about our pets that seem to affect us on a deeper level than we admit. 

Im sorry to hear about Diesels death and although I'm just a name on the internet, know that my thoughts are with you in real life.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Sniper, I am not very sentimental at all either but when it comes to my animals then I become that way, my animals especially my reptiles are my family and to lose any of them would be like losing a human family member.


----------



## saintanger (Nov 10, 2012)

i think pets affect us on a deeper level because they are inoccent and we care for them and meet all their needs like they are own children. 

i did not want to think about his passing for a few days, and asked people not to talk about him, but my 18 month old kept asking for him and calling his name out. she does not understand. she loves him and he loved her. she use to ride him like a horse around the house. they have been together since the day she was born, he would sneak into her room at night and sleep by her bed.

the reason they are so close and why i love him so much, was because wen she was 6 weeks old i was home invaded by 3 men who came to try and steal my black cockatoo and another talking bird i have, my partner had to fight them off and deisel looked at my screaming newborn and looked at my husband his owner, i grabbed my daughter and put her in the laundry away from these men deisel followed and stod over my baby and protected her he would have killed anyone who walk in there. he chose to protect my baby insted of his owner. for that i am thankful as these men pulled out weapons and stabbed a neighbour who came to help us. before my daughter was born he would have jumped in and bitten someone to protect my husband but wen my little girl was born he changed he chose her. 

he was a gental giant and loved his cuddles but if someone tried to hurt his family he would attack, i always felt safe around him. 

thanks for everyones support.

miss you big boy.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 10, 2012)

Aww what a good dog, its so sad, he was taken so early in his life, R.I.P Diesel


----------



## sara_sabian (Nov 11, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry that you're going through this, there are no words to ease the pain you must be feeling. 

I'm going through a similar experience at the moment, on Monday I found my Maxxy collapsed in the backyard, the vets have tested for everything, shaved him (he's a border collie) to look for a tick and run every test under the sun and we still don't know what's happened to him. The only thing we've found is elevation myoglobin in his urine but that only lasted a day. 

He came home on Friday afternoon as the vets have said he just needs nursing now, he can't walk, he can't sit and he can't stand and it's breaking my heart. He's not in pain and he still chews on a toy occasionally so he's still happy (given his condition), he's moving his legs again too which is promising. It's cost us $2300 so far but he's worth every cent and more. 

I really feel for the shock of seeing an otherwise healthy pet get struck down with no explanation and it really sounds like your boy was a champion, in many ways Max has saved my life too and I'm terrified of losing him. I wont pretend to know how you feel because my boy is still here, but I can relate and I'm so sorry that you lost him.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 11, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry that you're going through this, there are no words to ease the pain you must be feeling.
> 
> I'm going through a similar experience at the moment, on Monday I found my Maxxy collapsed in the backyard, the vets have tested for everything, shaved him (he's a border collie) to look for a tick and run every test under the sun and we still don't know what's happened to him. The only thing we've found is elevation myoglobin in his urine but that only lasted a day.
> 
> ...


hey sara , thats terrible hope he pulls through for you 

also good to see your still on the forum  haven't seen you on here in a while


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss I have some understanding of the love you had for Diesel as part of your family,I have been through similar with a rottweiller and recently lost my gravid 6yo beardie as well and although not quite the same as a loyal dog still hurts


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 11, 2012)

sounds like coonhound disease, if it is he will gain strength back soon most i have seen have been paralysed for abotu 14days before then regain strength. 




sara_sabian said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry that you're going through this, there are no words to ease the pain you must be feeling.
> 
> I'm going through a similar experience at the moment, on Monday I found my Maxxy collapsed in the backyard, the vets have tested for everything, shaved him (he's a border collie) to look for a tick and run every test under the sun and we still don't know what's happened to him. The only thing we've found is elevation myoglobin in his urine but that only lasted a day.
> 
> ...




to the OP
It is always sad losing your beloved pet, harder when you have exhausted treatment options and still dont know exactly whats happening. im sorry to hear it. 
i would definitely check around for any cycads though every part of them are toxic to dogs and wipes out there livers.

thoughts are with you


----------



## saintanger (Nov 11, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry that you're going through this, there are no words to ease the pain you must be feeling.
> 
> I'm going through a similar experience at the moment, on Monday I found my Maxxy collapsed in the backyard, the vets have tested for everything, shaved him (he's a border collie) to look for a tick and run every test under the sun and we still don't know what's happened to him. The only thing we've found is elevation myoglobin in his urine but that only lasted a day.
> 
> ...



my boy was the same he passed out, was in and out of consiousness could not walk or move, we thought it was heat stroke as he had just had a long walk and it was hot. next day he was vomiting and dyoriah with blood, he was trying to walk but was stumbling and falling. took him to the local vet they could not find any answers, asked another vet to help me. so i took him to a referal hospital in homebush and i payed for more blood/ urine tests. and they told me his liver had stoped working, toxins in his blood and his kidneys were failing and that he had less than a 2% chance of surving and that he would need a liver and probably a kidney transplant and that dogs who have had it done don't survive as much as humans do, he would also need meds for the rest of his life and his body may reject it. also they did not know if they would have a donor in the next 2 weeks. and they said it would cost $5,000 just for the weekend and $20,000 for 2 weeks thats without a transplant. 

with a 2% chance or surving, making him wait to see if donor would be available in the next 2 weeks. i could not make him wait in pain and odds were against him. they recomended i put him down, vet told me she personally thought he would not live more than 2 days and he would be in pain towards the end. i could not make him suffer for my needs. 

if he had a better chance at beating this and they thought he would make it i would of payed for it even if i had to sell my car, campervan and my motorbike or take a loan. but as i have always said money can not buy you happyness but diesel was my happiness.

i ended up spending paying $1,600 it was worth it to try and save him and i'd pay 100 times that if need be. he was my boy. 

sorry about your boy, have they checked his liver? hope he gets better. let me know how he goes.


----------

